# Help with Stump Removal



## Rhat (May 27, 2009)

Need some help with a stump removal...I am in a residential area so I'm pretty sure burning it won't work.

The pic below is the stump of a Bradford Pear. The trunk portion you see is about 12-14", but as you see, the past homeowner didn't really "plant" the tree, they just dug a small hole and piled dirt around the root ball so once I cleared the soil they mounded up, the root ball is above grade and pretty thick.

Any tips?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

There are many ways to remove a stump. Here are a few choices:

1. The old technique was with a small stick of dynamite, drill a hole down the middle, place stick, light fuse, no more stump. This technique is still used in rural areas well away from buildings.

2. Hire an excavator, they dig it out in about an hour. Alternatively, you can pick and shovel it, probably take at least half a day, best to hire a local high school athlete.

3. Drill a series of holes about 1/2 inch diameter and about a foot deep, pack with a special chemical available at garden stores that accelerates stump decomposition. I used this technique on a 36 inch diameter white pine I had removed in my front yard, it took about 4 months to rot completely.

4. Most towns allow burning at least during some portion of the year. Burning a stump seems like a tough job, I have never tried it, but there are those who swear it works.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Best method for burning: drill holes in stump. Fill with kerosene. Seal with wax. Wait four weeks. Pour on more kerosene. Light.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Clear the dirt from the roots with a garden hose, which makes a big mess.
Then pry it straight up or cut the roots one at a time. It helps if you can cut the taproot.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The best ,easiest,fastest method would be to call your local tree co to grind it out, might cost all of $75.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I second what chrisn said. Have someone come in with a grinder and be done with it.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

You have TWO choices.
1) Pay someone to do it
2) Do it yourself.
Why not get some exercise. I agree with Dan:
(you can pick and shovel it, probably take at least half a day)
Grab an ax, use a long 2x4 as a fulcrum and get to it. :yes:


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

dig around one of the heavier roots and get a chain around it, hook onto 4x4 pickup and rip it out, hehehhe

Pictures and article of me ripping out sisters apple tree http://www.squidoo.com/Removing_Problem_Trees


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Grinding is quick, easy ( and fun). Keep in mind that you will probably notice the ground sinking in a couple years as what's left below ground decomposses. not a big deal, just backfill with topsoil as needed

If you are thinking about renting grinder, talk to your neighbors to see if they have any stumps. If you can rent for a day, and split the cost among two or three neighbors that all have one or two stumps it makes it that much cheaper


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine was 54" straight across & hollow
I filled it with dirt & made a planter out of it
I've seen people use the wall block to build a big circle around a stump & do the same
All depends upon the location...mine was near a fence out back


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I just hire a guy with a stump grinder - quick and easy.

If you have time (years) drill holes and add chemicals periodically that are designed to speed up the decay process. A google search will probably reveal a home brew cocktail to do use.


----------

